# breeder in va / east coast



## saddiesue (Jan 29, 2019)

I’m looking for a dog with a medium drive, one that is a people pleaser, though there’s no real telling on that. I’m probably looking for a working line, and a red/black saddleback. 
I’ve already contacted Haus Juris, would love anyone’s input on them as well, but I’d like to have other options to look at. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Red/black saddle marked dog would be more of the European showline type. That is what Haus Juris breeds. 



If you are open to other colors/markings than you might contact Christine Kemper at Blackthorn. It doesn't look like her website has been updated, but she has a vast amount of experience. She is also on FB. Welcome to Blackthorn Working German Shepherds


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

I can't really help with any input on Haus Juris, other than to say that they breed West German Show Line dogs, not working line. If the "red" and black saddle pattern dogs are what you have your mind set on, then you will find it far easier to look at the show lines, particularly West German. It's not impossible to find saddle pattern working lines, but they aren't as common as the other colors and patterns, as working line breeders don't prioritize it like WGSL breeders do.

I'd suggest reaching out to Lee from von Wolfstraum in Pittsburgh, PA. She breeds working lines, but is very knowledgeable and may be able to suggest some other kennels to look into that breed what you are looking for. You could PM her here on the forum at @wolfstraum.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You won't find a red/black saddleback in working lines. Those are West German Showlines.

I assume from your description that you are looking for a pet and not a sport dog. So you want a medium drive with GOOD food drive (hard to train a dog with no food drive), biddable (yes, that is genetic), with a good offswitch and nerve.

I like Jen's dogs. I think she might have a black and tan female left from her last working line litter but not sure if she would be to high drive for you(NOT red like a show line and may be a blanketback but not sure) .
https://www.facebook.com/kennelderossi/
and she has a litter of showlines being born any day but the litter will be small.
German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Dogs, Pups, New Hampshire, GSD, Shepherd, USCA, Schutzhund, IPO, Showline, Working Line, Massachusetts, Shepard, Breeder, Puppies


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Is the color that important? Black and reds tend to be show lines. (And yes, they're gorgeous dogs.) Some show lines have the drive, energy, temperament for work. Working lines tend to be sables, bicolors, blacks. And since you're looking for a working line....

Working lines in Virginia, look into Blackthorn. Christine is well loved by all the owners of her pups. And they have a good support group on Facebook.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

If you are looking for red and black WGSL you can check at https://www.mistyridge.com/ 
For more of a working line you can check with https://www.hausmorrisson.com/ She has a new litter on the way. If you go on facebook you can see all the work she puts into her pups before they go to their homes.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

Haus Juris is an excellent choice. I came there in 2005 looking for a schutzhund dog and Megan gave me the best dog I ever had. Megan has a background in workinglines and has been training in schutzhund long before I met her. She is a genius when it comes to canine behavior, training and conformation. Megan can give you a working dog in a black and red coat.


----------

